# Edimax WLAN Stick mit zd1211 [solved]

## Ampheus

Ich habe es endlich geschafft, den besagten Stick zu installieren. Das modul wird ohne Probleme geladen. Wenn ich danach aber entweder mit 

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

```

oder

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

versuche, den Stick zu starten, hängt sich der Rechner augenblicklich auf.Last edited by Ampheus on Sat Jan 14, 2006 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

So mit dem Kernel 2.6.14-r5 komme ich etwas weiter:

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

*Caching service depencies...

*Service 'cupsd' should be AFTER service 'vmware', but one of the services 'vmware' depends on 'cupsd'!

*Starting service net.wlan0

```

Danach hängt er sich direkt wieder auf. Die Warnung wundert mit, da weder 'cupsd' noch 'vmware' in einem meiner runlevel sind.

Hier einfach mal meine /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "ifconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Und hier meine /etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_wlan0="WLAN"

mode_wlan0="Managed"

key_WLAN="s:70616C6F6D696E6F70616C6F6D enc open"

preferred_aps=( "WLAN" )

```

Ich hoffe, da kann jemand etwas mit anfangen.

----------

## Ampheus

ifconfig zeigt mir folgendes:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:2F:B8:74:58

          inet addr:192.168.178.24  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:2fff:feb8:7458/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1697 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1793 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1053248 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:449442 (438.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:193 Memory:fdd00000-0

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:800 (800.0 b)  TX bytes:800 (800.0 b)

```

iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

```

Vielleicht liegt ja hier das Problem?

----------

## Ampheus

Ich habe gerade in diesem HowTo http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Rt2500_auf_AMD64 gelesen, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass SMP im Kernel ist, also habe ich gerade meinen Kernel neu kompiliert. Als ich dann make modules_install gemacht habe, bekomme ich die Meldung

```

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.14-gentoo-r5; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _read_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _write_lock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_unlock_irqrestore

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol del_timer_sync

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock_irqsave

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _write_unlock_irq

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _read_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/net/zd1211_mod.ko needs unknown symbol _spin_trylock

```

Das kommt nur, wenn ich den Kernel ohne SMP kompiliere.

----------

## firefly

ein re-emergen des zd1211 paketes sollte genügen  :Wink: 

----------

## Ampheus

Jap. Für die letzten Meldungen trad das zu. Leider bleibt der PC immernoch hängen, wenn ich wlan0 starten will.

----------

## Ampheus

habe das problem gefunden...es geht darum, dass der treiber keinen 64 bit support hat. da mein system allerdings x86_64 ist, habe ich es mit dem ndiswrapper ausprobiert. dies funktioniert leider auch nicht. hier meine dmesg:

```

ndiswrapper (free_all_objects:330): object ffff81000e731228 type 2 was not freed, freeing it now

ndiswrapper version 1.7 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:149): Windows driver is not 64-bit; bad magic: 010B

ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:218): couldn't prepare driver 'zd1211u'

ndiswrapper (load_wrap_driver:112): loadndiswrapper failed (65280); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

ndiswrapper: probe of 1-5:1.0 failed with error -22

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

```

gibt es irgendwo einen treiber für winxp 64bit? ich hab schon danach gegooglet aber leider nichts gefunden.

----------

## Ampheus

naja, da dies sowieso in einen monolog auszuarten scheint, schreib ich euch mal meinen weiteren problemverlauf.

auf der sourceforce seite des treibers fand ich einen 64bit patch. hab die datei angepasst und wollte kompilieren. leider wieder mit mehreren fehlermeldungen. also habe ich einen test gemacht und den treiber neu entpackt und versucht zu kompilieren, klappt auch nicht. nächste idee: /usr/portage/distfiles nachgeshen, den treiber rauskopiert und entpackt. versucht zu kompilieren, klappt nicht. seltsamerweise lässt sich dasselbe packet aber mit portage kompilieren. beim normalen kompilieren bekomme ich diese fehlermeldung:

```

make

make V=0 -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'

  CC [M]  /home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.o

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_USB_WRITE_EEPROM_DATA':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:316: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:316: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:316: error: for each function it appears in.)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_USB_ProgramFlash':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:365: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_USB_PACKAGE_READ_REGISTER':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:429: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_USB_PACKAGE_WRITE_REGISTER':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:572: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:1126:5: warning: "fVERIFY_FLASH" is not defined

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_USB_SET_RF_REG':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:1243: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_tx_timeout':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:1314: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_InitSetup':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:1371: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:1387: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_intr_cb':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:1825: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_submit_rx_urb':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:1919: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c: In function `zd1211_submit_tx_urb':

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:2006: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:2006: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:2012: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:2012: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.c:2027: error: `URB_ASYNC_UNLINK' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/zd1211.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/amp/zd1211/zd1211/src/modules-2.6.14-gentoo-r5] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## genstef

Der Treiber im svn soll auf amd64 laufen hab ich gehört ..

http://zd1211.ath.cx/

----------

## Ampheus

der treiber kompiliert problemlos, bringt allerdings hinterher nach einem modprobe zd1211

```

zd1211 - http://zd1211.ath.cx/

Based on www.zydas.com.tw driver version 2.0.0.0

Release Ver = 4802

EEPORM Ver = 4330

zd1211: usb_control_msg 1 fail: FFFFFF92

zd1211_Download_IncludeFile failed

zd1211: probe of 1-5:1.0 failed with error -5

usbcore: registered new driver zd1211

```

in der dmesg.

dementsprechend klaptt auch ein ifconfig wlan0 up nicht, welches mir

```

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

```

ausgibt.

----------

## Ampheus

So. Mal ein update:

Neue Revision(r51), neues Glück....

Compilen und installieren klappt mit kleinen Änderungen am Makefile.

nach dem modprobe:

dmesg:

```

ZD1211B - http://zd1211.ath.cx/

Based on www.zydas.com.tw driver version 2.0.0.0

usbcore: registered new driver zd1211b

```

iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

ifconfig wlan0 up:

```

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

```

Jetzt bin ich völlig verwirrt. dmesg zeigt keinerlei fehler an, lsmod zeigt auch, dass der Treiber geladen ist. Das Gerät wird aber immernoch nicht verfügbar.

----------

## Ampheus

So nochmal update:

Alte Module komplett gelöscht und nur das neue installiert.

iwconfig:

```

gentoo / # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 19

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

wlan0     802.11b/g NIC  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=20/92  Signal level=27/154  Noise level=161/154

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:260  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig wlan0:

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:2E:50:CF:0C

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:2eff:fe50:cf0c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Ich bin jetzt sehr nahe dran. Es geht jetzt wahrscheinlich nur noch um Konfiguration. Meine configs stehe ja weiter oben. Wäre echt nett, wenn daraus jemand schlau werden könnte. Ich benutze einen 128bit WEP key, essid ist WLAN und ip vom router 192.168.178.1 Wenn mir jetzt jemand sagen könnte, wie ich meine config Dateien um schreiben soll..

Die HowTos auf gentoo-wiki etc. habe ich schon ohne erfolg ausprobiert.

----------

## naitscho

in /etc/conf.d/wireless:

```
essid_wlan0="WLAN"

key_WLAN="abcd-efgh-ijkl-mnop-1234-5678-90 enc restricted"

mode_wlan0="managed"
```

in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
iface_wlan0="192.168.178.* netmask *.*.*.*"

gateway="wlan0/192.168.178.1"
```

(das sind meine, evtl. restricted und managed anpassen, altes system, läuft aber zumindest, bin zu faul es anzupassen an die neue schreibweise, zum testen kannst du's ja mal nehmen)...

bei mir läuft der billig-stick mit zd1211 aus portage ganz gut, allerdings hängt sich das system ab und zu auf (glaube bei dauerlast, werd daher mal nen neueren kernel probieren und in den kernel-settings rumfummeln...)

----------

## Ampheus

Was mir auch Sorgen macht, ist diese Meldung:

```

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 19 

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17. 

Some things may be broken...

```

Ich habe deine Einstellungen übernommen. Die essid wird jetzt automatisch angenommen. Der key und die Ip allerdings nicht.

iwconfig

```

wlan0     802.11b/g NIC  ESSID:"WLAN"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/92  Signal level=15/154  Noise level=161/154

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:260  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:2E:50:CF:0C

          inet6 addr: fe80::20e:2eff:fe50:cf0c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Was auch sehr seltsam ist, ist die Tatsache, dass ich eine ipv6 Ip zugewisen bekomme, welche ich weder eingegeben habe, noch dass ipv6 support im Kernel aktiviert ist. Hier nochmal meine configs:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.178.27 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

routes=( "default via 192.168.178.1" )

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_wlan0="WLAN"

key_WLAN="70616C6F6D696E6F70616C6F6D enc restricted"

mode_wlan0="managed"

```

----------

## Ampheus

Das Wlan funktioniert jetzt endlich!

Ich habe kwifimanager-3.5.0 installiert und dort die Einstellungen angepasst.

Danach ein rc-update add net.wlan0 default, wenn der Rechner allerdings bootet, zeigt er mir an, dass er net.wlan0 nicht starten konnte. Nachdem alles geladen ist, muss ich net.wlan0 noch einmal neu starten, damit es funktioniert. Es wäre allerdings schön, direkt beim Start des Systems online zu sein.

----------

## naitscho

das mit der ipv6 hab ich glaube ich mit USE=-ipv6 oder so "gelöst" ; )

sprich rausgenommen komplett aus dem system, das machte mir auch probleme glaub ich,

das mit der fehlermeldung oben kannste glaub ich ignorieren

----------

## Ampheus

Die Fehlermeldung habe ich durch die Installation von wireless-tools-28-pre3 entfernt. Das Problem bei einem USE-Flag wäre, dass ich den Treiber nicht über Portage installiert habe, sondern manuell. Das hat den einfach Grund, dass im Portage auch die unstable Packet ohne Patches kommen, welche aber auf der offiziellen seite als fertige Packages zum Download angeboten werden.

Das Package im Portage tree funktioniert auch nicht unter AMD64, die ptched Packete von http://zd1211.ath.cx allerdings schon.

Damit wären wir beim nächsten Thema: Ich hätte es gerne, wenn dieser Release in den Portage tree aufgenommen würde, da man diesem ~amd64 markieren kann. An wen muss ich mich dafür wenden?

----------

## genstef

An besten meldest du dich im IRC #gentoo-laptop irc.freenode.net und/oder machst einen Bug mit deinem verbesserten Ebuild auf.

----------

## genstef

Ich hab mal mit den amd64-Leuten geredet und die anderen, die es probiert haben meinen, dass es bei mehr load abstürzt, also zum Beispiel beim emerge sync. Kann nicht ~amd64 werden deswegen  :Sad: 

Aber wenn das bei dir geht kannst du ja nochmal mit mir reden

----------

## Ampheus

So. Es gibt neues.

Wenn ich den Stick beim Systemstart rausnehme und wieder reinstecke, wird net.wlan0 problemlos gestartet. Also scheint es daran zu liegen, dass der Stick beim Start nicht korrekt erkannt wird. Hier mal meine dmesg:

```

amp@gentoo ~ $ dmesg

Bootdata ok (command line is video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1)

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #11 Sat Jan 14 14:33:17 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff30000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff30000 - 000000001ff40000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff40000 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000faac0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x10000409 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff30000

ACPI: FADT (v001 A M I  OEMFACP  0x10000409 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff30200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x10000409 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff30390

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  OEMBIOS  0x10000409 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000001ff40040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0091 A0091006 0x00000006 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x0000000000000000

On node 0 totalpages: 130767

  DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126768 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dff80000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ e0000000 size 256 MB

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-32@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 65536 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2202.881 MHz processor.

time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 507524k/523456k available (3515k kernel code, 15048k reserved, 1546k data, 204k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4415.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=8831554)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Detected 12.516 MHz APIC timer.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

softlockup thread 0 started up.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fd100000-fd6fffff

  PREFETCH window: bff00000-dfefffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

radeonfb: Found Intel x86 BIOS ROM Image

radeonfb: Retreived PLL infos from BIOS

radeonfb: Reference=27.00 MHz (RefDiv=12) Memory=398.00 Mhz, System=300.00 MHz

radeonfb: PLL min 20000 max 40000

radeonfb: Monitor 1 type CRT found

radeonfb: Monitor 2 type no found

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): ATI Radeon AP

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.0.60-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.14-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.41.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hda: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1502, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-H552B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 177

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 10 to 1

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 1

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE400 ctl 0xE002 bmdma 0xD000 irq 177

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD800 ctl 0xD402 bmdma 0xD008 irq 177

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:80ff

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_via

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:80ff

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA7, 312581808 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP1614C   Rev: SW10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG SP1614C   Rev: SW10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 >

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.4, from 5 to 9

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 185, io mem 0xfdf00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

116x: driver isp116x-hcd, 05 Aug 2005

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 11 to 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 185, io base 0x0000b400

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 185, io base 0x0000b800

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 10 to 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 185, io base 0x0000c000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 10 to 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 185, io base 0x0000c400

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ALSA device list:

  #0: SBLive! Value [CT4832] (rev.8, serial:0x80271102) at 0xec00, irq 193

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PS2K PS2M UAR1 AC97 USB1 USB2 USB3 USB4 EHCI PWRB SLPB

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sdb6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

ReiserFS: sdb6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb6: journal params: device sdb6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb6: checking transaction log (sdb6)

ReiserFS: sdb6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

  Vendor: MSI       Model: MS-5511           Rev: 0100

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sdc: 503552 512-byte hdwr sectors (258 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdc: 503552 512-byte hdwr sectors (258 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

Attached scsi removable disk sdc at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Adding 987956k swap on /dev/sdb8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987956k

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 193

sk98lin: Asus mainboard with buggy VPD? Correcting data.

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

zd1211 - http://zd1211.ath.cx/

Based on www.zydas.com.tw driver version 2.0.0.0

Release Ver = 4802

EEPORM Ver = 4330

PA type: 0

AllowedChannel = 000107ff

Region:48

usbcore: registered new driver zd1211

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): load_system_files(): Volume is dirty.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device sdb5): load_system_files(): Volume is dirty.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 3

zd1211_disconnect

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'gentoo'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Release Ver = 4802

EEPORM Ver = 4330

PA type: 0

AllowedChannel = 000107ff

Region:48

power save disabed

****** Can't find desiredSSID:

keybuf data [0]:

Just Update WEP key

  *** Sw to Infra

  *** Sw to Infra

******* Schedule task fail *********

****** Can't find desiredSSID:

keybuf data [13]:

70 61 6c 6f 6d 69 6e 6f 70 61 6c 6f 6d

Update CardSetting

keybuf data [0]:

Update CardSetting

******* Schedule task fail *********

****** Can't find desiredSSID:WLAN

******* Schedule task fail *********

SSID element: data [6]:

00 04 57 4c 41 4e

SupportedRate element: data [6]:

01 04 82 84 8b 96

STA_ASSOCIATED

mac addr = 00:04:0e:5a:40:a0

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 425 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.20.8 [Dec  6 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] ACPI power management is initialized.

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a0a (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] free  LFB = 108974080

[fglrx] max   LFB = 108974080

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536

```

----------

## Ampheus

Hinzufügen von "Loadable Module support -> Automatic Kernel Module loading" im Kernel hat den gewünschten erfolg gebracht. Danke nochmal an euch, jetzt bin ich der Einzige, der den zd1211 unter amd64 stable am laufen hat.  :Smile: 

Falls jemand Fragen diesbezüglich hat, #zd1211 @freenode. Schreibt mir einfach.

----------

